# Moving soon. Still want to run trains!



## Wisdomwalker (Nov 11, 2017)

I want to build a layout, but I will be moving in about six months. That means my options are to build a small layout that is easily moved, or a large layout that comes apart for transport. What ever I decide, it will go in the garage. I have a usable space of about 8ft. X 15ft with a wall on the 15ft. side. If I keep my length to around 12 ft. I can walk around 3 sides. 

My original plan was to build a dog bone configuration, or maybe bend it into an L. The plan is to have a continuous main line with two or three industries, a classification yard, and maybe a steam locomotive service facility. I would like to make it two levels and set in the mountains. Since one of my locos is a Shay I would probably stick to a logging operation. 

I want to get away from the flat plywood sub-board. I have been researching other types of bench work especially since I will need to move it later on.

The other option is to put the big dream on hold and build a smaller switching layout somewhere around 2ft. or 3.ft x 12ft.

I would love to hear everyone's input on whether I should stay small until after the move, or go bid and try to transport it.

Once I decide I will need help with a track plan!


----------



## Wisdomwalker (Nov 11, 2017)

Here you can see some ideas that I have been playing with. I haven't added the yard yet.

I downloaded the last one for reference.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

If'n it were me, and it isn't, I would just be doing all my planning, and getting together what is needed in the next few months. That 6 months will go by quick enough, then you can get started on what you really want to do. Whatever you decide to do tho, just have fun with it.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

BNSF Fan said:


> If'n it were me, and it isn't, I would just be doing all my planning, and getting together what is needed in the next few months. That 6 months will go by quick enough, then you can get started on what you really want to do. Whatever you decide to do tho, just have fun with it.


Good advice, I totally agree.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Gramps

You can have your layout and move it too.

Build modular. My entire room size layout
is a series of modules of various sizes bolted
together.

Select a size that you can use
now and in the future, say 4 X 4 or 5 X 5. Use
1X3" lumber. Screw together a frame. Make L shaped
legs of the same lumber. Bolt these in the corners. Make
as many modules as you want for your current layout.
Some could be different sizes to fit your area.
Bolt them together. Screw on 1/4" plywood for a top. 
Your layout can be easily taken apart for moving.
After you get to the new place, you can make additional modules for a larger layout.

Making a river, or other change of plane will add 
complications for now. Movable Mountains, mesas and hills can
be created now though.

Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, I have been waiting 20 years to build my large layout. I would wait 6 months to build something big. Make something small for now that could be incorporated after
you move. How far are you moving? If just across town I guess you could do modules for now.


----------



## Wisdomwalker (Nov 11, 2017)

Well I'm not gonna wait. I'll through down a 4x8 figure 8 before I wait. But please don't think i'm just trying to through down some rail. What ever I do, I want to really plan it out well. 

I'm thinking I will just build a small switching layout for now, and maybe add it to a larger piece later on. I kinda like the idea of being able to add sections later. I thought that going modular would complicate things a lot, but I think I could pull it off. Even if I started with a switcher, it would be 12 feet long so it would need to be in sections anyway.

I'm going to see what I can do with a 3x12 space. I'm thinking I can break this up into 3 sections, similar to as described below by Mr. DonR.:appl: Thank you for the tips by the way. 

Do you think that 3 feet wide is to deep to reach across? Or should I stick with 2 feet wide. I like my height to be just below my chest or there about.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Most people can manage a reach of about 30". Taller or shorter folks maybe a little variance on that. The key isn't so much how far you can stretch to touch, but how far you can practically reach and still do useful work with your fingers at the far end, without smashing anything right at the edge of the layout.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Height and reach*



Wisdomwalker said:


> Well I'm not gonna wait. I'll through down a 4x8 figure 8 before I wait. But please don't think i'm just trying to through down some rail. What ever I do, I want to really plan it out well.
> 
> I'm thinking I will just build a small switching layout for now, and maybe add it to a larger piece later on. I kinda like the idea of being able to add sections later. I thought that going modular would complicate things a lot, but I think I could pull it off. Even if I started with a switcher, it would be 12 feet long so it would need to be in sections anyway.
> 
> ...


 Wisdomwalker;

If you want to have chest-high benchwork, I'd lean toward the two foot depth. Three feet is an easy reach when the layout is lower, but may be too much up that high. You can test it for yourself by putting cardboard, or even a tightly-stretched string where the front edge of the layout will be; both in height, and depth. Don't cheat yourself. If there is any track, or anything else, that needs attention near the back, (and there always is!) you will need an easy, convenient, reach. This would not be true if the layout can easily be rolled out to provide acces to the back side. 
I'm attaching a link to an article that I posted in the "Beginner's Q&A" section of the forum. It talks about figure eights, and other track plans, as well as many other things new modelers get involved with.

Good luck with your layout!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


View attachment Where do I start (revised version).pdf


----------



## Wisdomwalker (Nov 11, 2017)

traction fan said:


> Wisdomwalker;
> 
> If you want to have chest-high benchwork, I'd lean toward the two foot depth. Three feet is an easy reach when the layout is lower, but may be too much up that high. You can test it for yourself by putting cardboard, or even a tightly-stretched string where the front edge of the layout will be; both in height, and depth. Don't cheat yourself. If there is any track, or anything else, that needs attention near the back, (and there always is!) you will need an easy, convenient, reach. This would not be true if the layout can easily be rolled out to provide acces to the back side.
> I'm attaching a link to an article that I posted in the "Beginner's Q&A" section of the forum. It talks about figure eights, and other track plans, as well as many other things new modelers get involved with.
> ...


awesome. Thank you for the information. I will check that out for sure! I will take some measurements and see where I what my options are. My only real size limitation depends on my ability to move it, or my willingness to destroy it and start aver after I move.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Sectional construction*



Wisdomwalker said:


> awesome. Thank you for the information. I will check that out for sure! I will take some measurements and see where I what my options are. My only real size limitation depends on my ability to move it, or my willingness to destroy it and start aver after I move.


Wisdomwalker;

One of the many bits of advice in the attachment I sent you is a strong recommendation to make any railroad you build sectional. This means you wont need to destroy years of work, Instead, you can take your layout with you if/when you move. The new location is seldom the same size and shape as the original one, but sections can be adapted to fit. I had to do this when I moved to San Diego. Having built my railroad in sections saved it.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

